# network problem (hostapd)

## Treborius

hi a have a really strange network problem ...

i got a gentoo wireless-router with hostapd set up

everything went fine till i changed from x86 to x86_64, then the problem occurred

Router-IP : XXX.XXX.XXX.254 static configured

running dhcpd

I can connect with client1 to the router, get an ip and surf the internet 

as soon as i connect client2 to the router, the connection on client1 breaks down 

but is working beautiful on client2   :Shocked: 

then 

- i cant ping client1 from client2

- i cant ping the router from client1

- the wireless connection on client1 shows up as established 

(no errors in the logs of the router or of then client)

- dhcpd is serving different ips to the clients

- there is a "pyhsical" connection from client1 to the router

(as i see arp requests with tcpdump on the router, when i ping something)

if i disconnect client2 from wlan, and reconnect client1 

(reset, as it never was down)

everything is fine on client1 and vice versa

can someone point me into the right direction?

as i really dont know where the problem could be ...

----------

## Treborius

i tracked down the problem to hostapd,

if i use wpa, i am unable to connect to the AP with more then one client,

(no problems if i use no encryption or wep)

thats really stranged, because i had it running before a migrated to 64bit

and it leaves hostapd rather useless  :Sad: 

for now i use wep and tunnel all connections through openvpn, 

till i find the root-cause and a solution   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

